# co2 refill stations



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all

I was just wondering where does everyone get their co2 tanks refilled??? I had my 10 lb tank refilled at camcarb once.But it appears to have ran out in a few months which was quite disappointing, when I purchased it at AI the tank lasted over a year, as stated by them given its a 10lb tank. If anyone knows of any places in the scarborough or markham area please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dee2010 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I was just wondering where does everyone get their co2 tanks refilled??? I had my 10 lb tank refilled at camcarb once.But it appears to have ran out in a few months which was quite disappointing, when I purchased it at AI the tank lasted over a year, as stated by them given its a 10lb tank. If anyone knows of any places in the scarborough or markham area please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


You can probably take it to a paintball arena and get it refilled there.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

mistersprinkles said:


> You can probably take it to a paintball arena and get it refilled there.


I doubt it, paintball places only have 50lb tanks to fill from and they either get it from praxair or camcarb also. The proper way to fill a tank completely is to fill it, drain it and fill it again. They won't know what to charge you for a 10lb and they will definitely not waste 10lbs of air to fill your tank when they can make way more $$ filling paintball tanks to equal that 10lbs. Your pretty much stuck with the west end places that close by 5pm and are not open on the weekends. Not really great for people who have fulltime 9-5 jobs.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

There is a praxair location at warden and 14th area in Markham. Not too sure if you can take it there to be filled or not but thats who I'm gonna call first when my tank needs filling.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I filled at Camcarb prior to using Sodamistic in Mississauga. It's far for you know.

However, I just want to say that 10lb in 1 month is crazy unless you're doing "hydroponics"!

I am guessing that it is possible that you have a leak somewhere in your setup. Try soapy water and be meticulous, and a small leak can still drain your tank in no time.

Also, weigh your tank prior to filling, and weigh it again to verify that you're suppose to get what you're getting. The guys at Sodamistic is awesome. They even gave me a loaner when they couldn't fill my tank the day of.

Good luck.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response's guys. I think I'll check out praxair first as they are a lot closer and there is a paint ball arena at victoria park and mcnicol I can probably check out too. I think it might have been a leak when the guy at camcarb try to put my regulator back on don't think he did a good job with it because it was a lot looser then when I had it on prior to refilling.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Spoke to praxair, got switched around between the two markham stores and apparently they only refill oxygen. If I wanted CO2 would have to make my way to their brampton branch which is way too far.......


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

called Herbert Williams found this on another thread when I did a google search. They do refills and they are in scarborough which is great but the downfall is the price. At Camcarb I paid roughly $20 for a 10lb tank, here they charge $36 which is a little pricey but the guy was nice and I guess we are quite limited so probably go with them unless anyone has other places they know in the area.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Dee2010 said:


> called Herbert Williams found this on another thread when I did a google search. They do refills and they are in scarborough which is great but the downfall is the price. At Camcarb I paid roughly $20 for a 10lb tank, here they charge $36 which is a little pricey but the guy was nice and I guess we are quite limited so probably go with them unless anyone has other places they know in the area.


Herbert Williams is not that great I called the!mLong ago, and they fill your tank when they "feel" like it, that's what they said to me. They stated you drop off and when he feels like it he will refill it for you and give you a call...... Apparently he stated he has to waste 50lbs??? Of co2 just for fill my tank and I think they close at 4pm and are not open on the weekends.

Don't bother with defcon paintball, really bad customer service and they don't fill tanks that are not paintballs. I been going to them for 3+ years, those kids that work there are so so rude. They also fill paintballs by feel not properly by weighing it.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Icic then guess I will keep looking really dont want to make the trip down to camcarb unless necessary.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

When getting c02 at camcarb do u get the food grade or just the industrial c02? Is there a price difference and does it make much of a difference?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ischemia said:


> When getting c02 at camcarb do u get the food grade or just the industrial c02? Is there a price difference and does it make much of a difference?


I believe that gas is the same. The only difference is whether they rinse and sterilize your tank at each filling.

My first fill on a new tank was with them, and they must have flushed my tank for me as it was quite cold when I got it. They didn't ask if it was industrial for food grade I wanted. Ofcourse, a 10lb tank is more likely food grade. They charge me $20 for the 10lb.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

So yea ended up going back to camcarb. I mean they are nice and fast tank was filled in 5-6 min. And had my tank checked out by A.I. and one of my gauges were leaking air so had that fixed and all good to go should last me a year I hope. Thanks again for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can check out my Primer to Pressurized CO2 in the future for more shops 

I personally like Norwood for refills.


----------

